# Canon PowerShot G1 X Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<strong>London, UK, 9th January 2012</strong> – Canon today introduces the PowerShot G1 X – a revolutionary new compact camera with a large CMOS sensor, designed to produce DSLR levels of image quality and control in a highly portable metal body. Created for professional and serious photographers, the PowerShot G1 X creates a prestigious new category at the top of Canon’s legendary G-series line-up, and redefines the performance achievable from a compact camera.</p>
<p>A high-quality camera in its own right or the perfect complement to a professional DSLR, the PowerShot G1 X combines EOS sensor technology with DIGIC 5 processing power, a new precision Canon lens and extensive manual control – creating the finest compact camera Canon has ever produced. Designed to be highly portable, the PowerShot G1 X features a zoom lens which retracts into a discreet, robust metal body, providing photographers with an unimposing camera that delivers high quality images and superior handling.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>Professional levels of image quality

</strong>Incorporating Canon-developed technologies and expertise trusted by professionals worldwide, the PowerShot G1 X offers a level of image quality previously only possible with a Canon DSLR. It’s Canon’s first compact camera to feature a large, 4:3 aspect, 14.3 Megapixel CMOS sensor measuring 18.7mm x 14mm – similar in height to the APS-C sensors used within EOS DSLR models. Featuring the same pixel size and structure as the EOS 600D, and a surface area approximately 6.3 times larger than the sensor in the acclaimed PowerShot G12, it provides DSLR image quality in a body small enough to carry anywhere.</p>
<p>The increased sensor size allows photographers to have greater control over the depth of field, with increased potential to creatively and artistically isolate a subject from its background. Improved dynamic range enables users to accurately capture shadows and highlights within the same frame, while the 14.3 Megapixel resolution allows for the output of large-sized prints, or permits images to be cropped for more powerful compositions.</p>
<p>The PowerShot G1 X also features a range of benefits that result from the advanced CMOS sensor technology developed within Canon’s EOS range. On-chip noise reduction ensures images are clear, even at high ISO speeds, while a 4-channel read-out provides high speed image capture – ensuring fast, responsive performance in all conditions.</p>
<p>Combining the large sensor with the DIGIC 5 image processor, the HS System in the PowerShot G1 X sets new standards for low-light performance, with a maximum fullresolution ISO range of 100 to 12800 – a level never before seen in a Canon compact. Photographers can shoot using the ambient light in even the darkest of conditions, capturing natural shots with incredible detail and low noise – providing a powerful basis for low-light photography.</p>
<p><strong>Precision lens technology

</strong>Developed using the same design, manufacturing and quality processes as the world renowned EF lens range, the lens in the PowerShot G1 X is built to achieve professional levels of image quality. Utilising Ultra high refractive index Aspherical (UA) elements and precision glass moulding technology, the lens achieves both a compact size and pin-sharp clarity for the most discerning of photographers. The lens retracts compactly into the camera body while offering a flexible 4x optical zoom range of 28mm – 112mm, giving photographers the option to use the zoom creatively and change the framing and perspective of their shot. A 6 blade aperture also combines with the largesized sensor to produce beautiful background blur.</p>
<p>To help ensure optimum image and Full HD movie clarity, the lens features a 4-stop optical Image Stabilizer (IS), allowing photographers to shoot in darker conditions and use shutter speeds up to four stops slower than would be possible without IS. The optical Image Stabilizer is supported by Intelligent IS which analyses the focal length, focal distance and type of camera movement and applies the most appropriate Image Stabilizer mode1. For example, when a panning motion is detected, Panning IS is activated and stabilises in only one direction for more artistic capture of movement across the frame. Hybrid IS technology is also included to capture macro subjects without the blur associated with shift camera shake.</p>
<p>The lens also includes an in-built 3-stop Neutral Density (ND) Filter, permitting the use of wider apertures in bright light to achieve a shallower depth of field, or to use slower shutter speeds to intentionally blur motion.</p>
<p><strong>Extensive control

</strong>Following on from the control historically offered by the PowerShot G-series, the PowerShot G1 X offers Full Manual Control with shooting mode and exposure compensation dials for quick and intuitive access to a range of settings. For maximum control over the final image, the PowerShot G1 X fits seamlessly into the EOS photographer’s workflow, supporting 14-bit RAW capture for smooth gradations and natural colours which can be fine-tuned using the supplied Digital Photo Professional (DPP) software.</p>
<p>Giving photographers the option to capture split-second action, the PowerShot G1 X features High-speed Burst HQ, capturing bursts of six full-resolution shots at 4.5fps to freeze fast-moving action. Alternatively, users can shoot continuously at 1.9fps right up to card capacity in JPEG format – ensuring longer sequences of action are captured.</p>
<p><strong>High quality, Full HD movies

</strong>The PowerShot G1 X supports Full HD (1080p) movie capture instantly at 24fps, via a dedicated movie button. Taking advantage of the camera’s large CMOS sensor, users can experience high quality movies, even in low light conditions, with the shallow depth of field associated with a larger sensor. Additionally, the 4x optical zoom can be used whilst filming, offering versatility, while stereo sound is also captured.</p>
<p><strong>Professional handling

</strong>With its robust, stainless steel chassis and compact design, the PowerShot G1 X offers professional-quality handling. A large vari-angle, 7.5cm (3.0″) PureColor II VA LCD screen allows photographers to shoot from virtually any angle or position, to get the composition they desire. The bright, high-resolution, 920k dot LCD provides a sharp, detailed platform for image framing and review, while an optical viewfinder (OVF) with dioptre adjuster gives photographers the option to shoot according to their individual style. A newly-integrated manual pop-up flash provides the option to add additional light to a scene, and, using the hotshoe, external Canon Speedlite flashes can also be used.</p>
<p><strong>Advanced shooting modes

</strong>A range of advanced shooting modes are provided to assist photographers in capturing challenging scenes and situations. When shooting in very dark conditions without a tripod for example, Handheld Night Scene captures a high-speed sequence of shots, combining the data to produce one well-exposed image with minimal blur.</p>
<p>Additionally, High Dynamic Range (HDR) mode captures scenes with a particularly high range of bright and dark tones, taking multiple exposures and combining them to deliver rich detail in shadows and highlights.</p>
<p><strong>Expanded potential through accessories

</strong>Ideal for EOS DSLR users, the PowerShot G1 X is compatible with a range of EOS System accessories, allowing photographers to instantly expand the potential of the camera. Canon’s EX Speedlite flash units can be used for creative lighting, while the WP-DC44 waterproof case provides protection to a depth of 40m – ideal for shooting in the heavy rain or taking shots underwater – with full access to all controls.</p>
<p>An optional lens Filter Adapter, FA-DC58C, also enables photographers to use a range of filters, such as a circular polariser to enhance blue skies or remove reflections. For more even lighting when shooting macro subjects, a Macro Ring Lite adapter (MLA-DC1) allows Canon’s Macro Ring Lite or Twin Lite flash units from the EOS System to be used.</p>
<p>Offering truly advanced levels of professional control alongside unprecedented image quality, the PowerShot G1 X is the ideal camera for professional and serious photographers who demand DSLR flexibility and quality from a compact camera.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot G1 X – key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Large 14.3 MP CMOS, DIGIC 5, HS System</li>
<li>Compact 4x zoom; Intelligent IS</li>
<li>7.5 cm (3.0″) vari-angle LCD; OVF</li>
<li>Full Manual, RAW, DPP</li>
<li>Full HD, HDMI</li>
<li>High-speed Burst HQ</li>
<li>Smart Auto</li>
<li>Extensive accessories</li>
<li>HDR mode and ND filter</li>
<li>Optional 40m waterproof case</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## akiskev (Jan 9, 2012)

I find it way more attractive compared to the Nikon 1 series.
And finally we'll have a good reason to purchase a G over an S. ;-)


----------



## mikef2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Its about time Canon Put all the features together within a compact shell instead of bits here and there...

OHH and CANON... Put an Interval function in as well with unlimited number of shots...

Come on It makes sense... !!

Mike


----------



## whatta (Jan 9, 2012)

it misses the 640 x 480 (120 fps) why? sensor limitation?

no 650d then?


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 9, 2012)

This is truly great news for those of us who have deferred buying a point-and-shoot until Canon made one that would produce results that we could be proud of. The much larger sensor is a major step in this direction, I just wish it would have been in the 3:2 or even 16:9 format.
I didn't read anything about the what is lens on this camera. What would get me most interested in buying one (or more) of these is if it were of sufficiently large-aperture, perhaps f:2 or at least 2.8 at all ALL focal lengths (especially at the long end where it is most needed). It would nice to see the G1X utilize the creative advantages (depth-of-field control, bokeh... ), that until now have remained almost solely in the province of the DSLR.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the GX1 has the silent shooting mode that was present in the G12? This is a feature I've used for remote cameras at events, mounted on magic arms and triggered wireless.


----------



## aj1575 (Jan 9, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> I didn't read anything about the what is lens on this camera. What would get me most interested in buying one (or more) of these is if it were of sufficiently large-aperture, perhaps f:2 or at least 2.8 at all ALL focal lengths (especially at the long end where it is most needed). It would nice to see the G1X utilize the creative advantages (depth-of-field control, bokeh... ), that until now have remained almost solely in the province of the DSLR.


If can read it correctly on the picture of the G1X, it is 15.1-60.4mm f2.8-5.8. You can see it on the frontside of the lens.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!!! Will totally have to get one of these....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine is now on pre-order from Adorama. it will replace my G11. I find even the G11 too small for my large hands, so this should be more comfortable to hold. I might even sell off one DSLR and use this as a walk-around camera.

++ It has a viewfinder, Canon got that right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2012)

> Extensive accessories



But apparently no wide or tele adapters. One 'accessory' they provide for free is the 'cap keeper'. The G1X has an actual lens cap - no auto-retracting cover. Canon helpfully includes an attachment string, so the cap can dangle around while you shoot (hmmm, what's that loud click-click-click on that video I just shot?).

Despite having a physical cap, there are no filter threads on the lens. You can buy an optional adapter to hold a filter (58mm), or a lens hood. Note - that's OR - you can't use both a filter and a hood together.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't believe in wide or telephoto add-on lenses for point and shoots. I've a bunch of them that came with used cameras just piled in a box.

IMHO, Those plastic gears on the P&S are far too easy to damage. However, a polarizing filter would be nice, I've a wide range of B&H circular polarizing filters. I'll have to look into the adapter.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't mourn the loss of extenders either. the ones I've used in the past severely degraded image quality, and were heavy as bricks. the whole point of the G1X is a convenient DSLR-substitute for casual walkaround and social photography. it's not there to go birding with.

that being said, filter capability would be nice.

really excited for this camera, this is exactly what I've held off on buying another G-cam waiting for. my G9 will finally go to my dad and I'll be carrying this around for all the times I don't want to lug the 5DII out.

also happy to see that all of us doubters (me included) who were wary of getting a weeny Nikon-esque sensor were proved wrong.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm actually really excited about this camera. I'm not sure if i'm really in the market for a point and shoot that is this expensive, but i'm really happy about sensor sizes getting bigger on smaller cameras. i can't wait until the day when there are full frame cameras in the 5DII price range(or less!) but in a M43 or M9 size(hopefully with smaller lens systems. 
I'm really happy about Canon's trend larger sensors in smaller cameras as shown by the G1X and the comments from the Canon Mirrorless rumor(article)from today.


----------



## iTasneem (Jan 9, 2012)

You can now preorder the new Canon PowerShot G1 X from Amazon.com


----------



## shaike49 (Jan 9, 2012)

This looks like what i have been waiting from canon and its powershot series. Although i would have preferred an f2.0 instead of f.28 but i'm guessing the large sensor and new processor would somehow make up for it. Next question is how much bigger is it to the G12.


----------



## trulandphoto (Jan 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> > Extensive accessories
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. I have an old G6 laying around which had a cap like that which was friction fit. It constantly fell off, but that was good when you forget to remove it before you turned the camera on. Hopefully the adapter will work for all focal lengths not like that for my G11.

Looks like an awesome camera and I'm sure I'll end up with one at some point, but it's still kind of a toy, in my mind. I mean, if I really want photographs shouldn't I be lugging my 5D's?


----------



## trulandphoto (Jan 9, 2012)

shaike49 said:


> This looks like what i have been waiting from canon and its powershot series. Although i would have preferred an f2.0 instead of f.28 but i'm guessing the large sensor and new processor would somehow make up for it. Next question is how much bigger is it to the G12.



DPReview has a nice preview with photographs of both side by side.


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 9, 2012)

Hold on, am i reading this right?

Every one happy with a Canon release?
No dissenting warriors? No one gonna jump ship because Fuji and Sony are doing it better?
No parts missed, no massive features missed that makes you wonder what Canon have being all this time?

I was tempted to get one originally, but now i'm not so sure.
All those happy people can only mean it's flawed in some way yet to be discovered! 8)


----------



## kapanak (Jan 9, 2012)

Can we proceed to laugh a little bit at everyone that thought Canon would fit a 2/3" (somehow magically called 1/1.5") inside $800 compact? 

Is it confirmed whether the sensor is in fact APS-C or some new form? 

EDIT: After looking it up, it seems to be a 4:3, 1.5-inch (18.7 x 14mm) sensor. Well done Canon. 
Still would have been nice to have a 25-100mm equivalent lens, eh? Perhaps with a f/2.0-4.5? 

I made the jump to NEX-5N for a second camera weeks ago, and I am not complaining.
However, I am certain many will love this new G-series ... looking forward to see the quality of photographs it will take.

EDIT2: Engadget has a good set of photos from the actual thing. Also has comparison shots in terms of size with the ... I believe NEX-3 or C3. http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/canon-powershot-g1-x/

Two questions remain for me: Will it have a built-in lens cover, and how long will the battery last on a full charge?


----------



## shaike49 (Jan 9, 2012)

kapanak said:


> Can we proceed to laugh a little bit at everyone that thought Canon would fit a 2/3" (somehow magically called 1/1.5") inside $800 compact?
> 
> Is it confirmed whether the sensor is in fact APS-C or some new form?



Its not quite the same size as APS-C but almost there. Its 6 times larger than that of the G12. For sensor comparison see link http://www.petapixel.com/2012/01/09/canon-unveils-the-g1x-a-large-sensor-compact-answer-to-the-mirrorless-craze/


----------



## riogrande100 (Jan 9, 2012)

Canon released a compact with a bigger sensor then M43 with the same technology as the EOS. This could be the sensor Canon uses for its mirrorless camera system in the future. As they did with Digic 5 debuting in compacts before DSLR, they may test the sensor with this camera before releasing full blown mirrorless system!

So the current crop looks around 1.7 to 1.8 which means new lenses for the system, but also an option to mount EF lenses!


----------



## unfocused (Jan 9, 2012)

I admit I'm really a bit surprised by this. I wasn't expecting a sensor that large. Perhaps Canon has decided to saddle-up and ride the image quality horse instead of the more megapixels pony.

I was seriously considering the Fuji X-10 as a carry-around alternative to my 7D. Now, I have to re-think that. 

Of course there are trade-offs and one can quibble with some of the decisions Canon made (I'd like to see the focal lengths for the f-stop changes), but overall, this sounds pretty intriguing. It meets my top requirement – a viewfinder. 

Now I can't wait to see what magic they work with the next APS-C sensor in the 7D.


----------



## TysonRobichaud (Jan 9, 2012)

While I think this is exactly what the evolution of the G series should be, I still feel it has a few of the same shortcomings namely a slow-ish lens and slightly high price point and still leaves room for a true MILC competitor in their lineup. That said, for what it is and the spot in the lineup it aims to fit (assuming their not assuming it will satisfy those looking for a compact system cam), it looks great. A larger than micro 4/3 sensor with 4x zoom should certainly satisfy those wanting a good compact camera and can live with f/2.8 and aren't looking to a more diverse offering by way of lens compatibility, et al. I won't be buying one, but I'm sure they'll sell plenty of these. I still feel that Canon need to address the compact interchangeable system cams as they're a quickly growing segment taking users from the crossover crowd, entry level dSLR group and enthusiast demographic. 

my further thought on a Canon mirrorless are here:
http://tysonrobichaudphotography.wordpress.com/2011/12/19/mirrorless-mania-or-just-another-brick-in-the-wall/


Two different markets serving two different sets of needs. I see the super G as more a bandaid as the compact/P&S market quickly shrinks due in large part to camera phones and the like on one end, and the new compact (and comparably priced) compact systems on the other, as opposed to a revolutionary stopgap. It looks to be a killer replacement for the G12, but at $800 will it sell well enough against the NEX, NX and m4/3 cams? It'll be interesting to see I guess.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2012)

It will be interest top see if Canon has solved the SLOW AF problem. Even the $325 LX5 is twicw as fast as the $425 S100.


----------



## CarebbianTraveler (Jan 9, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Hold on, am i reading this right?
> 
> Every one happy with a Canon release?
> No dissenting warriors? No one gonna jump ship because Fuji and Sony are doing it better?
> ...



I'm just impressed by the sensor size and the resulting image quality, but that's all...

pro:
- Huge sensor
- Only 4x zoom -> Good corner image quality
- Has an underwater case
- Full manual controls

contra:
- Probably too big for my pockets
- Full HD video only at 24fps?
- Only 28mm wide angle
- 4:3 aspect ratio -> I prefer 3:2 as the SLRs
- Slow frame rate
- It's an ugly brick (Ok, this could be a "pro" in terms of stealing)

For me, the only reason to buy it would be to get a cheap and small underwater camera with DSLR quality. But I would miss the 24mm wide angle, which is especially useful underwater. Let's see what other cameras are released until my next trip to the caribs.


----------



## Bengt Nyman (Jan 9, 2012)

Who needs another compromise compact pretending to deliver pro level IQ.
Where is the Canon 5D Mark III ?
Where is the first Canon mirror-less, full frame camera with a Sony quality EVF ?


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2012)

A few downsides. Otherwise a respectable spec list. (Amazing potential with that sensor).

28mm wide end; not so wide. 
Slow max apperture; although a 28mm f/2.8 upclose should be able to produce some decent subject isolation. 
Dopey viewfinder. 
FPS

Next to the GX1 it looks pretty big and chunky. But to be fair to get the same zoom range on a 4/3 rig you'd need two lenses or a super zoom that would make the rig huge. 

Overall this is a compelling release. I'd like to see a lower price; maybe $599 and I'd get one just to see if I would use it or not.


----------



## traveller (Jan 9, 2012)

Whilst I'm impressed with what Canon has managed to squeeze into a body that is little larger than the old small sensor G-series, am I the only one that wished they'd gone the whole hog and put an interchangeable lens mount on it? That would have given them the option of a compact motorised kit zoom (GX1 style), or pancake primes and telephoto zooms. 

I wonder if this is Canon's first 'Fuji X100' type step which may convince them to produce a compact system camera in future...


----------



## jbooba (Jan 9, 2012)

hi,
not sure wholl buy this cam from canon. my sister who wants to step up from a SX210 is aiming at the SX40. as it concerns me i would be goin for the S100. in others words:

what i like: the tech behind the cam (digic/cmos), the old school look (could have been more like the fuji)
what i dislike: why not finally EF-S with new EF-S lenses 15mm, 30mm? 800€? cmon canon

dont understand why canon isnt pushing EF-S further - even their new C300 can handle EF-S lenses. i love my 60mm, and i refuse the sigma 30mm. (tho im using a few old nikkors)

just my 2 cents.

JB


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Canon did well. I like that they put a large sensor on there and it looks pretty good. I have to say, it makes more sense than an EVIL I think because, as someone already said, do people really buy the lenses for the EVILs? I've seen several NEX cameras and such around and they are all just using the kit. Heck, most DSLR owners just use the kit. It seems like EVILs have the right idea by trying to make a small, high quality camera but they latch onto the wrong feature to base it on. Bigger sensor > Interchangeable lenses.

I do hate to see the ISO dial go though. I'd really love one of those on a DSLR actually.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 9, 2012)

too big - too slow - too expensive - too late!


----------



## Dave92F1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Hold on, am i reading this right?
> 
> Every one happy with a Canon release?
> No dissenting warriors? No one gonna jump ship because Fuji and Sony are doing it better?
> No parts missed, no massive features missed that makes you wonder what Canon have being all this time?



Well, I'm a little disappointed. It's bigger than the G12, which was already at the upper limit of acceptable size for me. And I expected the GPS and high-frame-rate video features from the S100, which aren't there. OK, maybe that sensor can't do the high-rate video, but surely they could find room for the S100's GPS in there.

Personally, I'd have preferred a smaller body with a sensor midway between what they did and the G11/G12 (something like Nikon's 1 inch sensor). 

But I do understand their thinking - it's a spec war, now about sensor size instead of megapixels.

On the plus side, the big sensor is nice to have, and they kept the flippy screen (love those!) and made it bigger and with more pixels on it.

I have a G11; I'm tempted to see if I can get a real bargain on a G12 as they're closed out, and then wait for the G2X in another 18 months.

I think I'll wait for the reviews and then decide.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave92F1 said:


> Well, I'm a little disappointed. It's bigger than the G12, which was already at the upper limit of acceptable size for me. And I expected the GPS and high-frame-rate video features from the S100, which aren't there. OK, maybe that sensor can't do the high-rate video, but surely they could find room for the S100's GPS in there.
> 
> Personally, I'd have preferred a smaller body with a sensor midway between what they did and the G11/G12 (something like Nikon's 1 inch sensor).
> 
> ...



GPS should be standard in every camera...but battery life and having it function indoors can be problematic.

But, I would have liked to see them create an Elph version of this camera. Keep the sensor and lens, but remove the optical viewfinder and flip screen to reduce size.

If I ever go traveling again, I will have to seriously consider getting a smaller camera than my 5Dm2. And there are the concerts and other events where DSLRs aren't allowed that this type of camera would be better than my iPhone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2012)

shaike49 said:


> Next question is how much bigger is it to the G12.



0.2" taller, 0.2" wider, 0.6" thicker. 

If it grows by those dimensions again, it'll be the size of a Rebel. Heck, as it is the G1X weighs the same as the T3.


----------



## Jnewton (Jan 9, 2012)

Larger sensor means better quality. Good step in the right direction. I've been carrying around a G11 for a couple of years now and it does OK, but this larger sensor has got my interest. I wonder if you can tether this thing or not. 

I'd still like to see something about the size of the M9 that has interchangeable lenses and an articulating back, that's using a full size sensor. I'm kind of old school and like prime lenses. My favorite is the 20mm on my F1. Yes I still shoot film as well as digital.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 9, 2012)

aj1575 said:


> If can read it correctly on the picture of the G1X, it is 15.1-60.4mm f2.8-5.8. You can see it on the frontside of the lens.


I could see if it was 2.8 the entire range where it could be a useful addition, but that's WAY too slow for my liking! 
Just bumping up the ISO isn't going to give the same results, certainly not the look one gets with even moderately fast (say f:2.8 or 4) glass on a DSLR. I was hoping Canon might take a page from the M series Leicas here. One would think that with the smaller (than full-frame) sensor size and conservative (4x) zoom range, that's not asking too much!


----------



## Flake (Jan 9, 2012)

HOW MUCH !!!!!!!!

Yet again Canon replace a model with something costing nearly twice as much! This seems to be a deliberate marketing policy what next a 5D MkIII costing £3000 / $5000?


----------



## LifeAfter (Jan 9, 2012)

What a pity - no wide angel, at least it could have 24mm

PANASONIC Lumix DMC-LX5: *24*-90mm, *f2*-3.3
Canon PowerShot G1 X: 28-112mm, f2.8-5.6


----------



## LifeAfter (Jan 9, 2012)

Comparing to Panasonic LX5 24mm wide and f2.0, the price is just TOO high


----------



## Dave92F1 (Jan 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> shaike49 said:
> 
> 
> > Next question is how much bigger is it to the G12.
> ...



It's not quite that bad. The G1X is 534 g, compared to the T3i at 570 g, _without _a lens.

Those numbers are from this comparison:

http://www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=canon_g11&products=canon_g12&products=canon_g1x&products=canon_eos600d

Which, indirectly, points out that Canon deliberately crippled the G1X video. The T3i (with basically the same sensor and the previous model of the DIGIC processor) does 1080p/30 (vs /24 for the G1X) and 720p/60 (vs /30 for the G1X). 

Maybe this is something that can be fixed if Magic Lantern gets ported to the G1X.


----------



## dolina (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2012)

In use, true. But body only (no battery/card), the G1X is actually 3 g heavier than the T3.


----------



## takeapic (Jan 9, 2012)

So the G1X JOINS, not replaces the G12.

Then would a G12 successor materialize?

As for the G1X, too expensive, too big, and too slow of a lens.


----------



## Jan (Jan 9, 2012)

If this camera would have existed in 2006, I had bought one. But for now, I'll live with my 400D.

I'm wondering what the next Rebel will look like... apart from the interchangable lenses, the G1X comes pretty close to the entry level DSLRs.
I would love seeing a 650D with, lets say 5fps and a better AF... 8) Or what about FF in a Rebel? ???


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 9, 2012)

I think this camera will fail, the fuji X10 lens is a full stop faster at the wide end and 2 full stops faster at the long end! not to mention its smaller, and the fuji looks retro


----------



## pwp (Jan 9, 2012)

Clunky appearance, disappointing slow lens, great feature set, and yes, that roomy sensor...I'll be getting one for sure.

Paul Wright


----------



## elflord (Jan 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I think this camera will fail, the fuji X10 lens is a full stop faster at the wide end and 2 full stops faster at the long end! not to mention its smaller, and the fuji looks retro



I'm pretty impressed with this. I laughed at predictions that it would be close to APS-C but it looks like the last laugh is on me. 

The lens needs to be "slow" because of the big sensor. The maximum aperture is around 10mm -- that is about the same as the 18-55mm rebel kit lens, or the 20mm f/1.7 pancake prime that is popular on micro 4/3. So for those who are used to fast lenses on an SLR, nothing to write home about, but Canon are probably trying to pick off the crowd who would otherwise buy a big sensor camera with the kit lens and never change lenses. 

How many lenses are there which come close to getting an aperture this size in a compact form factor ? Off the top of my head I can think of the Olympus XZ-1 which is f/2.5 at the tele end, and the micro 4/3 pancake lens. The Fui is comparable, but not really better -- what it gains in the lens it gives back in the sensor.


----------



## Gcon (Jan 10, 2012)

It'd be cool if it were cheap and the underwater housing was also cheap. I'd like to take underwater photos with my 5DMarkII but the housings are expensive! And also If It screws up than that's an expensive experiment.


----------



## Cornell (Jan 10, 2012)

At that price, it would have to have more. 

The lens zooms to an equivalent of 112 mm: not nearly enough. 

Also, once again, Canon is continuing to offer a Powershot camera manual in a CD-ROM. I like to take my manual with me in case I have something I need to look up and I don't like to take extraneous weight, namely a laptop for the CD-ROM. If I'm going to take a laptop, I might as well take my DSLR. 

I'll pass.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 10, 2012)

Cornell said:


> Also, once again, Canon is continuing to offer a Powershot camera manual in a CD-ROM. I like to take my manual with me in case I have something I need to look up and I don't like to take extraneous weight, namely a laptop for the CD-ROM. If I'm going to take a laptop, I might as well take my DSLR.


OT, but assuming you have one, why not just put the PDF manual on your smartphone? I keep my manuals on my iPhone and not only is it convenient by taking less room in my bag but I can even search the PDF for a particular term, just as I would on my computer. And the app I use bookmarks my last location.


----------



## elflord (Jan 10, 2012)

Cornell said:


> At that price, it would have to have more.
> 
> The lens zooms to an equivalent of 112 mm: not nearly enough.



This is clearly not supposed to be a superzoom -- the goals are to pack as much image quality as possible into a reasonably compact (and ergonomic) form factor. A longer lens would subvert these objectives. The range is comparable to 17.5-70mm on APS-C -- covers the "walkaround" range pretty well, and is a wider range than the smaller SLR kit lenses (typically 18-55)

Superzooms invariably require compromises to get their reach -- nearly all superzooms have tiny ~1/2.3" sensors, and are close to SLR size.


----------



## pwp (Jan 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I think this camera will fail, the fuji X10 lens is a full stop faster at the wide end and 2 full stops faster at the long end! not to mention its smaller, and the fuji looks retro



Time will reveal whether this camera bombs or not. But I think it's really a different market category to the brilliant X10 with a compelling 4x bigger sensor. But yes, that slow f/2.8-5.8 / 28-112mm lens will be a deal breaker for plenty of potential buyers. The sweetener will be if it has comprehensively class leading high iso performance. We'll see results soon enough.

Here's a snip from the DP Review G1X preview...

_The sensor in the G1 X is 18.7 x 14mm, which means it's 20% smaller than the sensors Canon uses in most of its DSLRs. However it's slightly larger than the Four Thirds size used by Olympus and Panasonic, and more than 4x the area of the Fujifilm X10's sensor. Noticeably, its pixel count is also around 20% lower than Canon's 18MP DSLR chip - supporting its assertion that its design is closely related, with the same underlying pixel design. This can only bode well, given the high quality results that cameras such as the EOS 7D can produce._

Here's the whole thing: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canong1x/

Paul Wright


----------



## Policar (Jan 10, 2012)

Very interested in the video mode for this camera, it will be very telling how it performs w/r/t Canon's new dSLRs. It pretty obviously has a t3i/7d/60d sensor but it has the new digit 5 chip. Will we see less moire? Less skew? Less pixel binning? The lack of 30p is surprising...

Does this also mean the t4i will be 18mp or will the next generation APS-C cameras have a new sensor?

In terms of stills, the per-pixel noise level will reveal a lot about the digic 5's performance relative to the digic 4...


----------



## BaconBets (Jan 10, 2012)

Some people are complaining that the zoom range isn't big enough and the aperture is 1 stop too slow.
Some people are complaining that the camera is bigger.
This is when you hate being an engineer. These are opposing forces.
To have a sensor this big, 24mm, and 2.0 without making the body much bigger is impossible.
Why did Canon build it this way?
"Better performance at all ISO's than 7d"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2012)

BaconBets said:


> Why did Canon build it this way?
> "Better performance at all ISO's than 7d"



Just to clarify, that applies to JPG images and is because of Digic5. No info on RAW performance, yet. 

Other notables pulled from the Q&A with Chuck Westfall:


No manual control for video shooting - autoexposure only
Contrast detect AF is 'a little faster'
Lens performance on par with EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS

Regarding the lens performance comment, I'd call the performance of the 18-135mm almost decent when stopped down to f/8 or so, but not very good wide open. Here's a comparison of the 18-135 to the much better 15-85mm at 24mm f/4; if you set the dropdown for the 18-135mm to f/8, you'll see that at that point, it's getting closer to the 15-85mm wide open, but still noticeably worse away from the center. Keep in mind that the G1X sensor is close to APS-C and the pixel pitch is the same as current 18 MP sensor - that's enough to expose flaws in a lens, and IMO, if this lens is similar to or even a little better than the 18-135mm, there are plenty of flaws to expose (in particular, not very sharp in the center, mushy corners, lots of vignetting, and a fair bit of CA.


----------



## BaconBets (Jan 10, 2012)

The most interesting aspect of the G1x closing the gap with APS-C cameras is the implied necessary improvements in the successors to the 7d and the 60d. Gotta justify that $1200-$2000 tag, and I'm sure they will.
The fun question is how.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one on pre-order, but when Chuck Westfal noted that the camera could not be tethered to a pc, that was a disappointment. Its not a deal breaker, but would certainly be a feature I would use.

February delivery ... Lets see, is it Leap Year? Only 28 days in February, so they don't have that extra one day cushion.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2012)

These people here are crazy comparing the G1X to the Panasonic LX5. Sure it doesn't have an f/2.0 lens at the wide end, but the sensor is more than *5 times larger*, so it still collects more than twice as much light even though its lens is _only_ f/2.8. An f/2.0 lens on the G1X would have to be considerably larger, and plenty of people are already complaining about the size.

It's simply not possible to make a camera with a FF sensor and a 15-150mm f/2.0 lens which is still pocket size like some people seem to expect (especially not for under $1000). The engineers can't just rewrite the rules of physics to suit the whims of fickle consumers.

Sure, this camera can be improved, but let's be somewhat realistic in what we are demanding.


----------



## Cornell (Jan 10, 2012)

This is clearly not supposed to be a superzoom -- the goals are to pack as much image quality as possible into a reasonably compact (and ergonomic) form factor. A longer lens would subvert these objectives. The range is comparable to 17.5-70mm on APS-C -- covers the "walkaround" range pretty well, and is a wider range than the smaller SLR kit lenses (typically 18-55)

Superzooms invariably require compromises to get their reach -- nearly all superzooms have tiny ~1/2.3" sensors, and are close to SLR size.
[/quote]

I'm not talking about a superzoom; for example the G9 zoomed to the equivalent of 210 mm and it wasn't a superzoom.


----------



## Cornell (Jan 10, 2012)

OT, but assuming you have one, why not just put the PDF manual on your smartphone? I keep my manuals on my iPhone and not only is it convenient by taking less room in my bag but I can even search the PDF for a particular term, just as I would on my computer. And the app I use bookmarks my last location. 
[/quote]

Interesting. I hadn't thought of that. 

Do you use it much and how much does it affect your iPhone's battery power. I'm asking because there are times when I will be out hiking and several hours before I can recharge my iPhone.


----------



## iTasneem (Jan 10, 2012)

You can now preorder the new Canon PowerShot G1 X from Amazon.com.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 10, 2012)

Cornell said:


> I'm not talking about a superzoom; for example the G9 zoomed to the equivalent of 210 mm and it wasn't a superzoom.



5x and greater is what I've always seen considered a superzoom. The G9 is 6x, so a superzoom. Granted, not nearly as silly as the PowerShot SX30 (35x?), but still a superzoom.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 10, 2012)

Let us be fair to Canon. A lot of people complained about the GX1 lens is not fast enough, not long enough, the body is too big, no full manual control in video etc. Lets us face it, Canon has quadral the size of the sensor from G12 and just bump up the size here and there by a faction of an inch for the body, keep the lens to be f 2.8 at wide end with a 4X zoom range. That is quite an accomplishment in my book. My only corncern (may be complain) is the pricing. $800 is a little bit steep. May be it may drop to $600 street price, after the dust is settled. Just hope the AF is fast enough to beat the LX5 with a better face detection.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 10, 2012)

elflord said:


> The lens needs to be "slow" because of the big sensor. The maximum aperture is around 10mm -- that is about the same as the 18-55mm rebel kit lens, or the 20mm f/1.7 pancake prime that is popular on micro 4/3. So for those who are used to fast lenses on an SLR, nothing to write home about, but *Canon are probably trying to pick off the crowd who would otherwise buy a big sensor camera with the kit lens and never change lenses*.



My guess is that this is actually the silent majority of mirrorless users given that lens sales lag well behind camera sales on places like Amazon. When you make that comparison the lens on this camera has a longer zoom range and a superior appature at the wide end.

Compaired to the X10 its going to offer superior DOF control and you would think superior ISO petformance aswell.


----------



## noncho (Jan 10, 2012)

Surprisingly large sensor, but not enough for 800$ camera. Lens like *24-120* F2.8-*4* would make it much more interesting. Actually I would prefer slightly smaller sensor like 15mm X 10mm(between 4/3 and Nikon's 2.7 crop) for lens like this.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 10, 2012)

Street price is NEVER the same as recommended.$600 sounds about right.

Who believes that you will have to pay $10,000 for a large white? $7000 tops

I think people are setting their sights too high - it is like they want 1DX IQ with a 24-70 f/2.8 quality lens for $600. They haven't smelt the coffee yet then!


----------



## marinien (Jan 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I think this camera will fail, the fuji X10 lens is a full stop faster at the wide end and 2 full stops faster at the long end! not to mention its smaller, and the fuji looks retro



I will try to use the explanations of Neuro on the comparison between the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 and the EF 24-105mm f/4:



neuroanatomist said:


> Goincarcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > The EF-S lens that has had some full frame users jealous for a while.
> ...



The sensor sizes of the G1 X and the Fuji X10 are respectively 1.5" and 2/3", so the sensor of the G1 X is 2.25*2.25 larger than the X10's. The two cameras have the same FF-equivalent focal range. However, the maximum aperture range of the X10 is f/2.0-2.8. If we apply the crop factor of 2.25 to convert this to the equivalent aperture range of the 1.5" sensor, we obtain f/4.5-6.3. So the G1 X's lens on its 1.5" sensor is better than the X10's lens on its 2/3" sensor.


----------



## marinien (Jan 10, 2012)

I will not buy the G1 X. However, I am really interested in the mirrorless or rangefinder system. Wide-angles lenses on these systems are usually smaller and have less distortion than their SRL counterpart. The ideal set for me would be a rangefinder with wide-angles lenses and a DSLR for the rest. However, I do not know any real alternative to the Leica and I do not have the budget for that :-\


----------



## pwp (Jan 10, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Street price is NEVER the same as recommended.$600 sounds about right.



A quick look back at the launch price of previous G's and most new Canons for that matter, has always been high. Once the initial demand starts to soften, prices will ease off pretty rapidly. 

G12's have been around $400 for a while now, though I doubt the G1X will hit this for some time.

Paul Wright


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember the wails of anguish when the 70-300L was announced. ******* to failure it was - has proved to be a good product and popular. I think it will be the same with the G1X


----------



## stu_cj (Jan 10, 2012)

£699 in the uk pre-order. By my calculations that's around $1080. - Think I'll stick with my trusty G9 for a while yet.


----------



## takeapic (Jan 10, 2012)

A very interesting comparison from digitaltrends.com


----------



## kubelik (Jan 10, 2012)

Flake said:


> HOW MUCH !!!!!!!!
> 
> Yet again Canon replace a model with something costing nearly twice as much! This seems to be a deliberate marketing policy what next a 5D MkIII costing £3000 / $5000?



let's not overexaggerate things here. 60% more is not "twice as much". and it's not a direct replacement, it's got nearly an APS-C sized sensor crammed into. versus a 1/1.6" compact-sized sensor. you're telling me you don't think that change in sensor size justifies an additional $300? I don't think canon's priced it too high based on the technology inside. whether or not it's too rich for the individual ... I agree that $800 is a lot of money.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 10, 2012)

stu_cj said:


> £699 in the uk pre-order. By my calculations that's around $1080. - Think I'll stick with my trusty G9 for a while yet.



equipment prices don't translate based on exchange rates, because the more critical part of the price are tariffs and distribution costs. canon has announced that the price of the G1X will be about $800 US.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 10, 2012)

UK RRP for the G12 is £540 = so they are looking for a £160 premium - this translate to about £100 more in street prices.

I got my G12 before Christmas for £350 as I knew the upgrade was coming - we only wanted a good P&S for my wife.


----------



## NotABunny (Jan 10, 2012)

kapanak said:


> 1.5-inch (18.7 x 14mm) sensor



That's a 23.4 mm diagonal, so it's not even 1 inch. It's basically in the middle of what the leak said and what's been speculated.

Okay, I see that Wikipedia says that x" have nothing to do with real inches. In fact, with a real size of 1", the marketing departments actually call this 1.5". 

Bottom line, Canon did not fit a 38.1 mm (1.5 real inches) sensor in a G-sized body.


----------



## elflord (Jan 11, 2012)

NotABunny said:


> kapanak said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5-inch (18.7 x 14mm) sensor
> ...



There's a lot of confusion in this thread about sensor terminology. 1.5" is *NOT* 1.5 inches in the standard unit length (25mm) that we're familiar with. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_sensor_format#Compact_digital_camera_formats

The whole thing is quite confusing, it would be nice if everyone would use crop factor or just publish the sensor dimensions instead.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 11, 2012)

elflord said:


> The whole thing is quite confusing, it would be nice if everyone would use crop factor or just publish the sensor dimensions instead.


I wholeheartedly agree. The present designation is much too confusing to the serious photographer who wishes to make a comparison, let alone the average consumer. It's high time for camera maunfacturers to state in clear, unambiguous language the size of their sensor, whether it's in dimensions, both width AND height (in mm) or, better yet , expressed as area [i.e., mm2 (squared)].


----------



## kapanak (Jan 11, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> elflord said:
> 
> 
> > The whole thing is quite confusing, it would be nice if everyone would use crop factor or just publish the sensor dimensions instead.
> ...



Who says they do not? All manufacturers of cameras specifically state their sensor size dimensions in millimeters.


----------



## jhpeterson (Jan 11, 2012)

kapanak said:


> Who says they do not? All manufacturers of cameras specifically state their sensor size dimensions in millimeters.


If so, where? 
Yes, the DSLRs, whether full-frame, APS-C or some other size, nearly always state it in their specs, but I've looked pretty hard to find this for point-and-shoots, and have come up empty. I think I'm not the only one who can't find it, as I seem to recall a column by the NYTimes' David Pogue on this very subject.
Say manufacturers, isn't it time for full disclosure?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> kapanak said:
> 
> 
> > Who says they do not? All manufacturers of cameras specifically state their sensor size dimensions in millimeters.
> ...


go to www.dpreview.com, look up Articles/glossary/sensor size. You will find almost ALL sensor sizes vs "X/Y" notation.


----------

